# Perfect Tuesday



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Started out ice fishing this morning...several nibbles and one 14" Cutt on the hard deck in 4 hours. My fishing partner got bored so we packed up and headed home. It was still early and I didn't have to go back to work so I grabbed my waders and took Lucy for a ride to play in the river. Wow...what a gorgeous day! Snowshoe'd into the river canyon...we were most likely the first people in there all winter. The water...the snow...the blue sky...it was all perfect. One of those afternoons when it was therapeutic to just be fishing and didn't care about the catching. These were taken with my little point and shoot...but I think you'll get the idea. Sucks to only live 30 minutes from such a place doesn't it...enjoy!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Box Canyon on the HF? Great pics. How deep was the snow?


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Close...HF below Mesa. I shoe'd in from where Warm River dumps in. You can see the snow piled up on the rocks...3-4 feet still...will be winter for a couple more months up there. The snow at Ashton is still covering most of the reflector and mile marker posts along the highway...and the snow plows have it pushed as tall as the Stop signs at intersections.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Gorgeous! Did you catch any?


----------



## Edwin (May 30, 2011)

Hi FishNaked,
Great pictures and nice catch in just 4 hours.
Looks like your dog didn't like swimming and love to play on snow. Thanks for sharing these pictures with everyone.


----------

